# Subsonic .223??



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I found a recipe on the Hogden website for a subsonic .223 round and was curious if anyone has ever messed around with it. The recipe is for a 55 grain bullet with 3.2 grains of clays (1060 FPS) or 3.1 grains of titegroup (1064 FPS). Wondering how accurate it is.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I see no use for Sub Sonic unless in use with a suppressor I do not have any suppressed .223 weapons so I couldn't tell you how well it is. I much rather have thatextra fire power

Now go apply for your Tax Stamp for a suppressor get one and tell us how it works.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

might have to manually eject the spent casing also.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

ezbite said:


> might have to manually eject the spent casing also.


All depends on the loads. I have a Supressed 10/22 shoots fine with sub sonic also my POF 308 seems to work just fine with sub sonic supressor. The gas piston system might come into play with that being beter then gas impingement. Only other one I got is a bolt action. So that is not help either. 

I have shot a 6.8 in Sub Sonic with supressor seemed to work just fine. It's all in the loads I guess.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Speaksup, I sent my paperwork in the first week of january and the last I heard my status was pending. They are kind of busy i guess.

Do they make a lighter buffer spring for an AR to cycle lighter loads?


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah last I heard they are backlogged like crazy. Had a buddy send his in November took him to Febuary. 

Yeah you can get tons of buffer set ups. What are you building this for a pistol or rifle?


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rifle. I have a bushmaster predator that i had threaded and put a brake on it. The suppressor i am getting fits onto a standard muzzle brake.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Been there, done that. IMHO, you are much better off with a 22LR kit, or even the sigle round 22LR conversion.

If you must do it, use trailboss. Expect the first round down a cold barrel to be slow.


----------

